# spalted black ash burl crotch log



## davduckman2010 (Jul 13, 2014)

went out ground hog hunting in the soybean field where the burl logs at well I just took the gun as an excuse who am I kidding. took a saw with me to cut this fat crotch out of the log rolled it all 100 + lbs 40 feet to the edge of the field have to go back with a wheel barrow for this its a long way to the truck.i don't know whats inside these but ima going to find out as soon as I figure out just how to slice them. cant go in the beans farmer will kick my rear end. did manage to carry out a 5 ft log on my shoulder don't think ill do that again nope. ohh I did see three ground hogs but I couldn't raise the gun with that log on my shoulder

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 13, 2014)

Hurry up and slice that chotch log up so we can all droll over it.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DKMD (Jul 13, 2014)

Really? More beautiful wood?

Is your land on a nuclear waste burial site or something?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 13, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> Hurry up and slice that chotch log up so we can all droll over it.


 
I wish it was winter I would drive my truck to within 30 feet of all this log but its 1000 yards from where I have to park right now. so its a small endever trying to get it out now but I got to get it before the bow hunters start in September or they will be bitchin at me.  ill get that crotch next week sometime and maybe a ground hog too the bigger burl was right before this cut


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 13, 2014)

Sounds like a good opportunity for some heli-logging

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 13, 2014)

lol if I go that rout im takein the whole dam tree


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 13, 2014)

Wood hunting - a never ending journey... Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 13, 2014)

You got to get some ground hog to go with that turtle.

Dave


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 13, 2014)

Ha I can bring my 4 wheeler and trailer up there. I don't care about that there farmer. OBTW them ground hogs are mighty tasty.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 13, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> Ha I can bring my 4 wheeler and trailer up there. I don't care about that there farmer. OBTW them ground hogs are mighty tasty.


lol oh believe me it crossed my mind many times like about half way back with that log on my shoulder lol if that field was not right next to the biggest migration holding area for 60 miles I wouldn't think twice but those late season ducks and geese pile in there year after year they don't let it freeze up no matter what . we slaughter them there that's my honey hole . we got 3 turkeys 2 deer missed a wild pig and a boat load of birds there in the last season. its paradise and its 3 miles down the road---- no piisy off that farmer  lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 13, 2014)

DavidDobbs said:


> You got to get some ground hog to go with that turtle.
> 
> Dave


 oh that turtles nothin wait till ya see what them boys caught the next day on turtle lines there will be no shortage of vitals pics to come


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 13, 2014)

Ducky you got the wood fever real good, LOL


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 13, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Ducky you got the wood fever real good, LOL


 
I went to the drug store they didn't have anything for that fever


----------

